# a girl ripped out of her mother's arms



## Serrand

Hello,

I would like to write : "a girl ripped out of her mother's arms"

Does it make sense : "η κόρη ξεριζωμένη στην αγκαλιά της μητέρας της" ? If not what would be correct ?

Thank you very much


----------



## Konstantinos

Hi, I cannot understand what exactly you mean in English. a girl ripped out / torn of her mother's arms????????


----------



## Serrand

a girl wrenched from its mother's arms (pulled from her mother's arms)


----------



## shawnee

My try:
«Η μικρή αρπάχτηκε από την αγκαλιά της μάνας της.»


----------



## Perseas

«ένα κορίτσι που το απέσπασαν/απομάκρυναν/τράβηξαν (βίαια) από την αγκαλιά της μητέρας του»
shawnee's suggestion with «αρπάζομαι» also works.


Serrand said:


> "η κόρη ξεριζωμένη* στην* αγκαλιά της μητέρας της"


... *από την* ...


----------



## Serrand

So, "η κόρη αποσπασμένη από την αγκαλιά της μητέρας της" could work ?


----------



## Perseas

Serrand said:


> So, "η κόρη αποσπασμένη από την αγκαλιά της μητέρας της" could work ?


The grammar is correct, you could also add βίαια depending on the violence that was used.
My first thought would be the formulation as it is in post #5, but yours is also correct.


----------



## bearded

Hello
_I kori _means ''the girl''.  Since you wrote ''a girl'', I think that just _kori _is enough, or _mia kori _if you wish to emphasize it is 'one' girl.


----------



## rajanvepu@12

hello,

ya... it's make sense, it means a girl slipped out from her mother's arm due to some reason....


----------

